
California Is the Future of American Politics - devy
https://medium.com/s/state-of-the-future/california-is-the-future-6601cdf8caf8
======
JMTQp8lwXL
> California not only has faced up to the 21st-century challenges, but it’s
> begun to seriously adapt to them.

I would disagree with this point with one particular exception. Most coastal
communities keep pushing the eroding cliffs problem down the road. At-risk
property values will likely plunge, and these beachfront properties tend to be
among the most expensive.

Managed retreat options are not popular with voters in coastal communities.

------
masonic
There are numerous errors in this ranting, partisan screed.

"Republican statewide officers were key players through the 1990s and were
active in the legislature into the early 2000s — which accounted for the
political paralysis of the state during that period."

Uh, no. Except for _part_ of _one_ 2 year term (1995-6), Democrats have
controlled _both_ houses of the legislature the cast majority of the time for
_six decades_... often with supermajorities.

There are numerous other misrepresentations, but that was the most blatant I
saw before I gave up. And, of course, Reagan was _not_ President in 1980.

